# Just started a company looking for pricing advice



## Hill&hillsnowremoval (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve been working for someone else for the last three years doing snow removal just shoveling and pushing snow blowers and driving a plow truck . Now I have my own plow truck a 1/2 with a v plow And I’m not 100% sure what I should be receiving an hourly


----------



## Hill&hillsnowremoval (Jan 17, 2019)

Also I live in the DC MARYLAND VIRGINIA area


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

No idea in your area.Pricing is all over the place,subs getting 50$ an hour to over 100$.Maybe someone from your neck of the woods will reply.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Hill&hillsnowremoval said:


> I've been working for someone else for the last three years doing snow removal just shoveling and pushing snow blowers and driving a plow truck . Now I have my own plow truck a 1/2 with a v plow And I'm not 100% sure what I should be receiving an hourly


Sometimes you just gotta figure it out

How much expenses do you have? 
Fuel , payments, insurance, budget for repairs and replacement etc etc

How many hours are average per season in your area?

Divide your projected costs by the number of guessed hours add in your own desired hourly pay... add percentage for profit... it might not be the "right" number but it gives you somewhere to start

(12 hours per storm ... 15 storms a year is 180 billable hours... 25,000 worth of expenses divided by 180 is $139 an hour... hope you don't have that much in expenses or you'll never get anywhere!)


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Hill&hillsnowremoval said:


> I've been working for someone else for the last three years doing snow removal just shoveling and pushing snow blowers and driving a plow truck . Now I have my own plow truck a 1/2 with a v plow And I'm not 100% sure what I should be receiving an hourly


And you decided starting in Jan is the way to do this with pretty much 99% of all places of business already under contract.

Here's a hint, start approaching potential clients towards the end of July.

As for the pay, tpendagast is giving you some good examples there.

I would suggest subbing out for the rest of this season and getting your ducks in a row.

Search and read the posts here for a better understanding


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

After rereading his post it almost sounds like he is subbing,maybe to the same company he was plowing for ,just a wild guess though.Need more info.


----------



## Hill&hillsnowremoval (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes I am subing out this year but I’m trying to figure out a hourly rate this year so I know I’m not being screwed over. Also I’m Not sure what all insurances and what not I need to sub and be a private contractor


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

The guy you’re subbing for doesn’t require proof of insurance?...dc area, I’d say subbing should be at or north of $85/hour as a ballpark. WITH proper coverage. But every situation is different.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Hill&hillsnowremoval said:


> Yes I am subing out this year but I'm trying to figure out a hourly rate this year so I know I'm not being screwed over. Also I'm Not sure what all insurances and what not I need to sub and be a private contractor


You'll need to get a commercial truck policy that will cover your truck .If you get your own jobs you will need a commercial liability policy that will cover your operation,things like slip and falls.If you have a business setup already than check with your agent to see if snowplowing is included.When I started out I subbed, I was covered under the contractors liability for things like slip and falls.But my truck policy would cover things like me hitting a car or building etc.Still don't know your market though.


----------



## Snowsled (Dec 22, 2018)

I actually am doing really well starting out late this season, just depends on the circumstances. We had local contractor bail on lots of accounts this year. I have been doing $100+ clean ups for folks that have had 3-4 snows and are starting to get stuck in their driveways. Hourly is $120 and I am busy almost everyday catching up. Most of these clean up jobs have become regulars and very few around here want anything to do with annual contracts. That in fact drove some customers to me.


----------



## Hill&hillsnowremoval (Jan 17, 2019)

prezek said:


> The guy you're subbing for doesn't require proof of insurance?...dc area, I'd say subbing should be at or north of $85/hour as a ballpark. WITH proper coverage. But every situation is different.


We've only had one storm where I'm at and yes he does ask for proof of insurance.I'm just asking around before I approach the guy I'm Subbing from so he doesn't get over on me due to me low balling a price out of ignorance.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Snowsled said:


> I actually am doing really well starting out late this season, just depends on the circumstances. We had local contractor bail on lots of accounts this year. I have been doing $100+ clean ups for folks that have had 3-4 snows and are starting to get stuck in their driveways. Hourly is $120 and I am busy almost everyday catching up. Most of these clean up jobs have become regulars and very few around here want anything to do with annual contracts. That in fact drove some customers to me.


Right place, right time but you can't depend on that happening all the time.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

And that is why when asking for information it is best to state everything.

Post title: 
*Just started a company looking for pricing advice*

*I was subbing and Now I have my own plow truck a 1/2 with a v plow And I'm not 100% sure what I should be receiving an hourly.

Combine the two.

So in fact your looking for prices for subbing with your own truck, that's a bit different than starting a company.

Prices vary state to state and even within the state for subs.

Average is between $50 and $85 depending on your truck and plow.

Ask the guy you have been working with how much he will pay.

If the price is right for you then take it. *


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Hill&hillsnowremoval said:


> We've only had one storm where I'm at and yes he does ask for proof of insurance.I'm just asking around before I approach the guy I'm Subbing from so he doesn't get over on me due to me low balling a price out of ignorance.


Something AINT right.
As was posted, you said you started a company and want to know the prices?
Now your subbing and dont wanna get screwed on prices? 
And you have no insurance?


----------



## Hill&hillsnowremoval (Jan 17, 2019)

Yea you put that a lot better than I did. But that exactly what I mean. But this up coming year I’m Looking to start my own thing ext year I have a few things in the works for more trucks a few few skid loaders


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Some people do sub illegally 
But yes he should already have insurance and know his numbers


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

Hill&hillsnowremoval said:


> I've been working for someone else for the last three years doing snow removal just shoveling and pushing snow blowers and driving a plow truck . Now I have my own plow truck a 1/2 with a v plow And I'm not 100% sure what I should be receiving an hourly


For what its worth ...
T&M rate :$125.00 per hr. per unit on each property .add .65% on material used
Youll nevergive it away or get hurt .
If you dont get the job or bid , walk away bc you cant lose what you never had .
Let the lowballers have at it . When the crap hits the fan , sit back and watch pure misery at ts finest . jmo


----------

